# 2011 250 superduty can't find an easy switched hot



## beezil (Dec 1, 2005)

just took delivery of a new 2011 superduty....plow installation was pretty much a breeze....one last detail.....can't find a simple, easy switched hot, at least one that i can be certain isn't "mission critical" or not a recommended choice. 

did a ton of searching, I'm best friends with Google. I saw a discussion where someone suggested the #10 position on the passenger side fusebox. I bought a bussman "add a circuit" fusebox tap, good to go I thought....

#10 isn't switched hot. It's hot all the time. I grabbed the owner's manual, and tried some of the "spare, not used" postions.

I feel like an idiot. It's okay if you think so too, so feel free to call me an idiot, but before you do, can you at least tell me which fuse # I can go to steal that easy switched hot?

thanks!


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

run that bussman direct from the battery with a 30amp circuit breaker right close to the battery . Put your controller on one slot with a 3 amp fuse. Use the other three for miscelaneous.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Couldn't you just use a 12v test light or voltmeter and probe each fuse with the key off until you find one that has no power. Then turn key on to see if it has power.


----------



## beezil (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowzilla;1211630 said:


> Couldn't you just use a 12v test light or voltmeter and probe each fuse with the key off until you find one that has no power. Then turn key on to see if it has power.


well, got started with that...do you have a newer superduty? seems to me you have to be a yoga instructor, or a kama sutra master to get into that passenger side fusebox.

I don't know about you, but my stubby calloused fingers can't grab things like they used to. I already dropped two of those damn little mini fuses into the wormhole that exists where the carpeting meets the door sill and sent them backwards into another universe.

I was just hoping there is another feller out there who has done one of these recently, who might come along and say "drop that bad boy in fuse number x, crack a beer, and stand in front of the mirror and tell that guy looking back 'you da man'".


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

beezil;1211718 said:


> well, got started with that...do you have a newer superduty? seems to me you have to be a yoga instructor, or a kama sutra master to get into that passenger side fusebox. .


Funny LOL. Sorry, no I don't own one. I'm sure someone who does will chime in soon enough.


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

use the fuse box under the hood driver side. don't remember the number but its marked as acc not used. mine has been trouble free .


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

I put mine to upfitter switch #4. Works good. I didn't plan on using that switch for anything anyway.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i have had this same issue, i had looked for switched hots for some accessories, i dont think i ended up finding any. i took a test light to almost every fuse on the driver side panel and they were hot all the time. for my applications it didnt matter, more peace of mind in case i forgot anything on.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Just checked mine. It's tapped into # 50. Should be a 10 amp. I'd have to check the manual to see real quick what that is.


----------



## beezil (Dec 1, 2005)

Raymond S.;1212416 said:


> Just checked mine. It's tapped into # 50. Should be a 10 amp. I'd have to check the manual to see real quick what that is.


hmmmm....

my passenger side fusebox only has 49 fuse locations.....

i think your ford is the spinal tap edition?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

It's the fuse box in the engine bay on the drivers side


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

just come swap trucks with my 04....it has a ton of easy to get to key hots...

ill take that problem child from ya for no charge...;-)

get under that hood...


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

this is what i do,go to the passenger side fuse box,pull the only large circuit breaker in the panel this is for the power windows its a 40a breaker keyed power.use the lower spade/leg because it is the power side [not load side] drill a 1/16 hole in the leg close to the base of the breaker as not to interfere with reinstallation and solder a small guage wire to it and push it back into the fuse panel.i usually take my carbide die grinder and make a slot in the cover to run the wire out and sometimes relieve around breaker for fit. you have to be carefull where you pull power on these new vehicles with modules controlling every electrical function,and hey,dont feel bad im a veteran wrench with alldata and and most of the advantages and its a challenge for me to find keyed power on these new units,good luck this will work for you.


----------

